# Fehlermeldung DeviceNet (sync Master)



## hille (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben eine KRC3 Steuerung mit einer Beckhoff EL6752 0010 DeviceNet Slavebusklemme verbunden. Der EL 6752 0010 haben wir MAC ID 5 und eine Baudrate von 500k eingestellt.

Wir bekommen bei der Aktivierung der SPS einen Fehler
-->Gerät 'Gerät1 (EL6752-0010)' benötigt Sync Master (mindestens eine Verknüpfung mit einer Task nötig) .
Im Run Modus leuchtet die Run LED grün und die zweite LED blinkt grün auf.

Was bedeutet dieser Fehler und müssen wir in der Steuerung noch weitere Einstellungen vornehmen oder liegt der Fehler in den Einstellungen der Robotersteuerung?

mfg.


----------



## Voxe (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo

bischen mehr Infos wären gut. Ich denke mit aktivieren der SPS meinst du, Konfiguration im System-Manager aktivieren. Hast du in dem PLC-Programm die Klemme nicht programmiert. Ist deine Fehlermeldung, meines erachtens normal und nicht schlimm. Welche Run LED und welche zweite meinst du ???

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Ghosty (2 Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich hatte diese Klemme noch nie im Einsatz. Kenne diese Fehlermeldung vom EtherCat. Dort kommt die Meldung immer, wenn die Variablenverknüpfung im System Manager zur PLC fehlt. Es muss mindestens 1 Variable Verknüpft werden. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. 
Gruß


----------



## Voxe (3 Februar 2012)

Hallo Ghosty,

ich habe ein Projekt mit CanOpen (was eigentlich oder fast DeviceNet ist) gemacht, da kam diese Fehlermeldung immer, sobald etwas an der Konfiguraration geändert wurde, also im System-Manager. Obwohl Variablen verknüpft waren. Mir war die Meldung endlich egal, da alles nach quittieren lief. Da, der TE nicht mehr geantwortet hat, ist dies wohl auch der Fall. Also, ein kleiner BB (Beckhoff-Bug) mit dem wir alle leben.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## hille (4 Februar 2012)

Ja, der Fehler kommt in TwinCat.
Das Problem ist, dass wir nicht wissen, wo diese Verknüpfung zwischen Koppler und den Eingängen gemacht werden muss.

Wir haben ein simples Programm (über KRC3) geschrieben:
- der Robi fährt eine bestimme Position an
- hier wartet er, bis wir ihm ein Signal geben (einfaches Drücken einer Taste über Eingang (Adresse 78.0))

Zusätzlich haben wir ein Test-Programm mit TwinCat erstellt, um unserer SPS-Configs zu testen.
Hier ist soweit alles ok.

Die Eingänge der SPS haben folgende Adressen: 77.0-77.7 und 78.0-78-7.

Laut Beckhoff besteht eine Kommunikationsstörung mit dem Master.
Müssen die Einstellungen in der iosys.ini geändert werden?

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/el6752/html/bt_el6752_termdiag.htm&id=

dnsc_1co.ini

MAC_ID=1
BAURATE=500

dnsc_1sl.ini

[1]
MAC_ID=5
VENDOR_ID=418
PRODUCT_TYP=12
PRODUCT_CODE=14
POLL_RESPL=8
POLL_CMDL=8

iosys.ini

[DRIVERS]
...
DNSC1=12,dnsc1Init,dnsc1drv.o
DNSC2=13,dnsc2Init,dnsc2drv.o
...

[DNSC1]

INB0=5, 0, x1          ;$IN[1-8]
INB1=5, 1, x1           ;$IN[9-12]
OUTB0=5, 0, x1   ;$OUT[1-8]
OUTB1=5, 0, x1   ;$OUT[9-12]

SPS-Configs


----------



## Voxe (4 Februar 2012)

Hallo hille,

in deinem Bild erkenne ich nicht, das deine Hardware mit dem PLC-Projekt verknüpft ist. Du musst deine Variablen des PLC-Projektes (SPS-Programm) mit der Hardware verknüpfen. Dies geschieht mit dem System-Manager durch zusammen clickern. Wie man das auch mit einfachen Ein- und Ausgängen macht.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## hille (8 Februar 2012)

Hallo Voxe,
ja, das haben wir gemacht!
Siehst du links oben im Bild (zwei Eingänge und einen Ausgang).


Wenn wir die Ein/-Ausgänge vom Koppler "anklickern", stehen uns keine Variablen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voxe (9 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ihr müsst in der PLC schon Variablen angelegt haben um diese mit der Hardware verknüpfen zu können.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## hille (15 Februar 2012)

Moin,
wir bekommen die Variablenverbindung im TwinCat Manager und PLC zwischen den I/Os derBusklemme, den I/Os der SPS Klemmen und der I/O Parametrierung des Roboters immernoch nicht hin :sad:.

Wie müssen wir die Variablen Verknüpfung vornehmen und was müssen wir dabei beachten?Für Beispiele oder Unterlagen zu Thema TwinCat/Variablenverknüpfung/... wären wir dankbar!!!


Der Roboter hat nach den vorgenommenen Einstellungen keine Fehlermeldung und erkennt diedigitalen I/Os des DeviceNet- Kopplers im Telnet.Außerdem ist die Hardware korrekt angeschlossen (die RUN LED und die MSN LED leuchten durchgehend grün "Zustand der EtherCAT State Machine: OP = normaler Betriebszustand; Mailbox- und Prozessdatenkommunikation ist möglich" bzw "Master ist online und kommuniziert mit den konfigurierten Slaves")

vorgenommene Roboter Einstellungen
(MacID 0, 500kBaud)
[DEVNET]
INB0=5, 0, x1 ;$IN[1-8]
INB1=5, 1, x1 ;$IN[9-12]
OUTB0=5, 0, x1 ;$OUT[1-8]
OUTB1=5, 1, x1 ;$OUT[9-12]

Telnet Info des Roboters:
DN2DRV Version: 1.21.0.0
Scanner enable: running
Scanner State: ok
CAN Errors: 0
CAN OverFlow: 0
SystemTime: 842211
Baudrate: 500 KBaud
[00] RKC State 00 Master none 
Vendor 0000 ProdType 0000 ProdCode 0000 
Revision 0000 Produce 0000 Consume 0000 
SerNum 00000000 ProdName 
I: 
O:
[05] Warn 4 State 00 30:30:00 running online 
Vendor 0108 ProdType 0012 ProdCode 6752 
Revision 0302 Produce 0008 Consume 0008 
SerNum 00000000 ProdName BECKHOFF EL6752-0010 
I: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
O: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
value = 1 = 0x1



Beckhoff EL 6752- 0010
(MacID 5, 500kBaud)
EtherCat Koppler EK 1100
1. Eingangskarte EL 1014 77.0-77.3
2. Eingangskarte EL 1014 77.4-77.7
3. Eingangskarte EL 1014 78.0-78.3
1. Ausgangskarte EL 2004 63.0-63.3
2. Ausgangskarte EL 2004 63.4-63.7
3. Ausgangskarte EL 2004 64.0-64.3

gruß


----------

